# Place for overnight stop in Peterborough sought



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Next Saturday evening we will be in Peterborough for a party being held at the dog track. Can anyone with local knowledge suggest a safe place nearby to park overnight? We won't be arriving until late evening so we need to know where we are going to park up, as opposed to driving round looking for somewhere.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

That's not the good side of Peterborough all a bit "industrial" * so why not ask the Dog Track people if you can stay there as their site would be no worse than anywhere else.

* The area is known as and actually sign posted as "Eastern Industry"


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Stanner but I've already tried that - twice! No reply to my messages :-(
I'll try phoning them instead.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmmm.. But then you may not be able to get out the next day - I wasn't aware of the gates.

Have a look around on google maps it will give you some idea of the area.

http://goo.gl/maps/5RuOT

What about Ferry Meadows?

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/carava...n-sites-and-parks/SiteDetails.aspx?csid=21880


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Stanner - had a browse of the area on Google as you suggested and there's a camp site just a couple of miles away - Northey Lodge. I'll drop them a line and see if they can accommodate us at a late hour.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

There is a hotel just up the A1 from Peterboro where they would let you stay but not sure if it is a BritStop. May be worth a search on here.
The only place I know close by is the Rugby Club which is just along the road (north) of the Dog Track. The Driving Test Centre is up the same road and it would be quiet although there would probably be a whole host of kids turning up about 1000hr on Sunday morning for rugby. The industrial estate should be relatively quiet as there are no housing estates further from town but what the locals get up to at night there...
There are members from Pboro who post regularly so it may be worth holding off for 24hr before committing to anything.


----------

